# Kitchen cabinets crown molding



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

about 3 weeks ago, my aunt and uncle asked me to install crown molding on their kitchen cabinets which had been without molding; reason being, is they had bought the cabinets from another house and just had bits and pieces of the crown..
After giving it some thought, I decided to make the crown.. SO I was excited about the job, it was something different and I think a good thing to know how to do! 
I ripped 1-1/2 inch strips of 3/4 pine which I then rabbeted the strips with my dado blade.
As you can see in the picture there is a slight dado in the top strip to accompany the bottom molding, to ensure the two moldings are glued up the exact same... (not sure if that made any sense!) haha
I then air nailed the strips together after running a bead of glue along the dado.
Sorry for blabbing on so long! 
Here's a few before and after pics of the cabinets! sorry about the photos.. lighting really wasn't the best! :/


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

a few more..


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

annd the finished product!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good. Stacked up moulding can work wonders. Your detail looks similar to the R&S profile.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks nice.

In general on built up moulds be dang careful on "repeating" a profile.This to include but not limited to.....runnin one profile,say a cove then putting another cove right on top.Be aware as to which profiles are correct for whatever the situation,IOWs a base cap thats appropriate there may be completely wrong used under,say a mantle.Also,be very aware of traditional profiles vs modern adaptions.Everyone loves creativity,just be careful on certain profiles.........what one person views as creativity,a pro views it as a mojor mistake.

Cpl interesting places for learning...........one is a std dictionary.There should be a picture and definition of a particular profile(try CYMA sometime).Also look on the back of US paper currency,some of the buildings chosen on them represent as high of form,architecturally speaking...as it gets.

Keep up the good work.BW


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I love doing crown. My dad tried it once for our kitchen and couldn't figure out how to do it. I went in there and said, "Gimmie that!" And showed him how its done! Very nice work man, I bet your relatives love the work you did.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey man, glad to see you're still actively at it! Nice looking job, I'd say. I was thinking of you the other day as another cabinet shop guy stopped by to look at my fence. His woman friend wants him to copy my design. Hahaha! I posted it on project showcase. It's different, especially the gates. But I thought of you and the shelves you made a couple years ago based on my design. I hope you're doing well!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

BWSmith said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> In general on built up moulds be dang careful on "repeating" a profile.This to include but not limited to.....runnin one profile,say a cove then putting another cove right on top.Be aware as to which profiles are correct for whatever the situation,IOWs a base cap thats appropriate there may be completely wrong used under,say a mantle.Also,be very aware of traditional profiles vs modern adaptions.Everyone loves creativity,just be careful on certain profiles.........what one person views as creativity,a pro views it as a mojor mistake.


First of all thank you all for your compliments!  I appreciate it!

Second of all, I definitely agree with everything you said BW, I was kinda limited with my router bits so I didn't have much for options... The moulding I made also was VERY similar to the original moulding.
But all that being said, thank you for your input and I do agree with what you said  so thank you! :yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking at your sig line will assume you go to church.Having designed and built at least 1/2 dz interiors for churches,a cpl being on the Nat. Register,can give you a little advice.If at all possible start visiting some big historic churches.Might be on Sunday morning but you may find it a little easier to study when its not filled up with folks,with permission maybe Sat. morning?

Start taking a little drawing pad with you.......learn to hand draw moulding profiles,blindfolded.Believe me,historic churches,architecturally speaking are one of the best'est,quickest paths to the millwork "fastlane".Rarely will you find a mistake......oh there'll always be an anomoly here and there.But generally when it comes to,"this profile here,that profile there,scale and proportion".....well its gonna be hard to beat.Europeans will argue(and rightly so)that their churches are way older and represent an even higher form..........screeeeech.The form is what it is.The difference is the abundance/quality of wood in N. America in 17th,18th,19th cent.

You can also surf used book stores,not only in architectural section but look or ask about books on old churches.They ain't real high on the best seller's list,haha......look for big glossy pics,study the pictures and try to understand the why's and whatfors.Mainly interiors.....this is one example when exteriors take a backseat to interiors.Best of luck,BW


----------

